# BS From Dealership



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Okay someone help me out here.

Just dropped off my goat at the dealership for some minor creak and adjustment issues. Mentioned to the service tech that ever since my last alignment, I've been getting some wicked wheel hop when I get on it.

So I ask him if they do a 4 wheel alignment since they were the last to do mine. The guy tells me no because the rear wheels are fixed and cannot be adjusted. I know this is BS. Can someone with more tech experience than myself confirm? I'd like to go in there and blast them this afternoon if I get any more BS.

Many thanks brothers


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Okay, read some other threads and found that the rear wheel camber is not adjustable.

What about the vette? The reason I thought it was adjustable is because when I first had the wheel hop issue, I found quite a few posts on a vette website about the rear-wheel alignment and camber causing the issue.

Just don't trust my dealer right now. Their off the cuff response to my alignment going bad every time I drive to Miami was "drive home in reverse, that'll fix it".

Now, I'm a funny guy, but you don't joke with me about my baby when I'm having a problem. I wanted to knock his smart-ass teeth out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It takes a special adapter to align the rearend that 99% of dealerships do not have (including mine). The only person I know that could give you the info on the dealerships that have it is Pete Basica from Pedders Suspension, if you go to their website www.peddersusa.com and contact him.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The rear wheels are not fixed. They have tie rods on them just like the frt wheels. Toe in can be adjusted only. But I dont think that will help wheel hop. I am taking my car home tonite. Finished painting the deck lid (for spoiler removal) and I just put in the Energy suspension urethane bushings in for the rear subframe and diff.. I will let ya know if that helps the wheel hop problem.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I sent an e-mail to the e-mail address on the Pedder web-site.

Let me know how the bushings work out for you. My dad was telling me that a traction bar will help the problem also. Want to start trying solutions from cheapest to most pricey and alignment seemed like the first step.

Did I mention that I don't trust my deaership?:willy: 

BTW GTODealer, we were born on the same day two years apart.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

OKay, so I pick up my goat from the dealer and boy did they help me out.

Lubed my steering wheel column to take care of the vinyl sound. Which it most assuredly did not. And I got to spend 20 minutes cleaning grease off my windshield, steering wheel, and radio as well.

Same goes for the seat creak. Only this was so obviously non-fixed I could tell the minute I turned the radio down 5 minutes from the dealership.

They had to order the bushings for my front sway bar so they could replace them. Getting a pop like release sound after holding a sharp turn and then straightening the wheel out on the passenger side. Had the same thing done for the driver side about 4 months ago.

Here's the kicker now. Although my car is only at 11K miles and needs it's THIRD alignment, they refuse to accept the fact that this is not a normal occurence of alignments for my vehicle. People, I'm not an idiot, I know if I go ramming through pot-holes and curbs my alignment will be screwed and I can assure you - this is not the case. Plain and simple, every time I drive from Tampa to Miami and back the alignment is off to the left. Car pulling right, steering wheel cocked left about two inches. The damn thing just won't hold an alignment.

I go back for the bushing replacement in a week or so. What do I do? I'm at the point where I'll pop fifty bucks for an alignment, but if I'm back needing another one at 15K miles, then what? How far do I push the steering wheel and seat creaks? Help

:confused


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*If you can make it over to Melbourne*

I can have my friend take a peak at it for you ... he's an SAE certified tech with 15 years of experience who works for firestone --- if there is a suspension abnormality, he should be able to pin point it for you.
At least you know that he won't blow smoke up your ass ... he will be on the clock, so he'll have to charge you for the diagnostic but it won't be terribly expensive and you should definitely come away with some useful information.
It could even end up being something as simple as an out of round tire or a bad flat spot --- in which case, your tire warranty should cover it ... good luck, let me know ...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> OKay, so I pick up my goat from the dealer and boy did they help me out.
> 
> Lubed my steering wheel column to take care of the vinyl sound. Which it most assuredly did not. And I got to spend 20 minutes cleaning grease off my windshield, steering wheel, and radio as well.
> 
> ...


Take it to another dealer and make sure they know why you're doing that so they don't try the same jack around. If another dealer can't (or won't) fix things contact Pontiac direct and file a claim. Once you have a claim number things get fixed in a hurry.......believe me.

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Thanks guys. I sent an e-mail to the e-mail address on the Pedder web-site.
> 
> Let me know how the bushings work out for you. My dad was telling me that a traction bar will help the problem also. Want to start trying solutions from cheapest to most pricey and alignment seemed like the first step.
> 
> ...


The bushings are worth their weight in gold. I punched it from a dead stop, car squatted and took off with minimal wheel hop . Make the move and grab 'em. Not a hard install when on a lift........45 mins.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> It takes a special adapter to align the rearend that 99% of dealerships do not have (including mine). The only person I know that could give you the info on the dealerships that have it is Pete Basica from Pedders Suspension, if you go to their website www.peddersusa.com and contact him.:cheers



Absolutley. I'm waiting on the loan of that alignment tool from Mike at DMS.

It is a GM special tool, but as very few dealerships can find their own asses with both hands and a GPS hack it's unlikely they'll know what you are talking about.


----------

